# Need someone to assemble a Anderson lower for AR-15 in Rome GA



## Basstracker5189 (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm looking for somebody that can put together a Anderson lower for my AR must be in Rome GA or close by thanks!!


----------



## rayjay (Mar 8, 2016)

Do it yourself. Full instructions and function test on AR15.com . THe only tricky thing is the disconnect spring. The larger diameter end goes down in the hole in the trigger so the spring gets wedged in. The rest is straight forward but fiddly without the dedicated tools.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Mar 8, 2016)

youtube is your friend. built my first AR 7yrs ago using youtube videos. I have built 9 for myself and another 15-20 for friends. dnt be intimidated, they are very simple guns.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 8, 2016)

Are the lowers serial numbered if you don't have components in them?  How does that work?  I just built a 300 Bo but I used my bushmaster lower.


----------



## Offroadtek (Mar 8, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> Are the lowers serial numbered if you don't have components in them?  How does that work?  I just built a 300 Bo but I used my bushmaster lower.



Yep, the lower is the numbered part.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Mar 9, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> Are the lowers serial numbered if you don't have components in them?  How does that work?  I just built a 300 Bo but I used my bushmaster lower.



All AR lowers have a serial # on them, weather they are stripped (empty, no components inside) or complete. The only lowers that do not have serial #'s are 80% lowers


----------



## Nannyman (Mar 17, 2016)

Do it yourself. Very satisfying. YouTube will show you the way.


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 17, 2016)

It's very easy to do yourself, took me about 20 minutes to do my 3rd one recently.  I'm on the north end of Kennesaw though, and might be able to meet up this weekend if you'd like help.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2016)

Ajohnson0587 said:


> All AR lowers have a serial # on them, weather they are stripped (empty, no components inside) or complete. The only lowers that do not have serial #'s are 80% lowers



Yup. 


I've used YouTube to build my first couple lowers. Midway USA has a very good video on building it. Takes 30 minutes with the video


----------

